

Best US Cities for Job Satisfaction - bfung
http://www.glassdoor.com/blog/glassdoors-employment-satisfaction-report-card-city/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=top50city-13&utm_content=top50city-13

======
bfung
take a look at the in-demand jobs for each highly rated city. Maybe Software
Engineers are happy people =D

